# creme d' nude gone from uk website?!



## shmooby (Mar 19, 2009)

did they discontinue it already?! where did it go!?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Dont know, but its OOS on both the US and AU sites as well.... I hope this isnt an omen....


----------



## moopoint (Mar 19, 2009)

Its still on the CA website, just sold out.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 19, 2009)

Its available at UK counters, its permanent and we had a lot the last time I was at work.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe the rush on Creme Team effected a few extra sales from the reg Cremesheen lippies as well


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 20, 2009)

its been gone from the website for about 2 weeks now. I checked at my local mac counter and two in London and they didn't have it either. I don't know whats going on :-(


----------



## LP_x (Mar 20, 2009)

Things have been missing since the new collections were released. Lavender Whip, Blonde MSF and Creme D'Nude are the 3 off the top of my head that are missing. Perhaps it'll come back when the next lot of changes to the website happen?


----------



## pianohno (Mar 31, 2009)

GIRLS WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a new creme d'nude now now now! MAC - what are you playing at? I could understand if it was on the website but shown as sold out or whatever, but I can't even find it


----------



## pinknatpink (Apr 3, 2009)

creme d nude is back on the UK website


----------

